# beach fishing south jersey



## petefish (Sep 11, 2008)

Headed down Sunday morning. Anywhere from Fortescue to Cape May. Looking for some general info on where to go. Bait shops in the area will help too. Going to fish from the surf, bunker and clams????
Thanks for the info in advance


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Things have been pretty much hit and miss around these parts. Been a few caught here and there. Poverty Beach, The Point, Turtle Creek. Clams seem to be the bait of choice.


----------



## petefish (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks rude, headed to corsons inlet. let you know how i do
thanks for the tips


----------



## petefish (Sep 11, 2008)

fished the ocean drive bridge in oc only one 24' blue caught between 3 of us in 5 hrs only saw one striper landed from another guy - it was a nice size - the length of his leg


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

hey at least you're gettin out. got hit with a head and chest cold so I'm down for the count right now.


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

RuddeDogg said:


> hey at least you're gettin out. got hit with a head and chest cold so I'm down for the count right now.


hey ruddedogg get well soon :--|


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

feelin alot better. still got a good bit of congestion in my chest.


----------

